# Steamship Round Beef



## ericbige27 (Apr 27, 2012)

View media item 85761
Just had a 3 day event ,so the last day of the event was a all out Buffet Spread!

Steamship Round was the Main attraction!


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Please do tell us what a Steamship Round is!  Is that top round?  How is it prepared?  Can I have a slice?


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Whole round primal cut, last one I did on the smoker to medium rare.


----------



## ericbige27 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello,

The Round is the hind leg of the steer. From this primal comes the
Top Round, Eye of Round and Bottom Round Rump. The primal usually weighs around 60 lbs.

Ours weighed in 40+

*40 to 70-pound steamship round took eight or more hours to roast at 300 degrees..After the eight hours passed and every 4 hours basting my Round, time was up, I turned down the heat to 220 and cooked it for additional 2 hours. Lastly, turns out I had medium Rare close to the bone available for some guests.*

*Enjoy!*

*E.*


----------



## mikeswoods (Jun 14, 2013)

I haven't seen a steam ship round in many years---boy,that's a show piece! 

In Buffalo NY they have a sandwich called 'beef on wick'

Carved steamboat on a salt crusted rye roll----boy that's good---I never could find a Chicago baker that could duplicate those salty rolls---


----------



## ericbige27 (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks Big Guy.......

It was delicious what was left.


----------



## mcksurf (Oct 10, 2013)

I am looking to cook one of these on a rotisserie....does it need to be deboned so it can be centered?  Thanks

Cheers


----------



## ericbige27 (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello,
What type of machine is it?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

The beauty of a steamship and for flavor on the bone and carve to order


----------



## cpopera (Jul 5, 2014)

Doing up a steamship round for an outside barbecue using a Cuban pig box on August 3rd.  Will post pictures of the completed project set up on our homemade carving stand.


----------



## dan ridgway (Aug 1, 2014)

Make them yourself. Buy some Kaiser rolls. Use egg white with a brush on top of roll. Sprinkle sea salt and caraway seeds on roll. Put in oven at 250 degrees for 7 minutes, and you have it,


----------



## exbison (Nov 8, 2014)

It's not "beef on wIck" it is "Beef on wEck".  The name comes from the roll, which is a "kimmelweck". It is properly served with a loganberry drink, or beer (naturally).


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

The beauty of a Steamship is cared on the bone in direct view of the guest. To bone it out would alter the taste and it just would not look right

P/S    In cooking for over 50 years I never saw one boned out


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Place I worked in the 80's had Sunday brunch with steamship, we would do 3 or 4 depending on reservations, It was my job to put those things in the oven Saturday night at closing. Perfect med rare for service on Sunday.


----------

